# My folding 35s



## compur (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a weakness for folding 35mm cameras and I just added a new one this past weekend found at a flea market. All were found that way at a cost of about $20-$30 each.







Back row: Retina IIa, Welta Welti, Balda Baldinette, Zeiss Contina II
Front: Retina IIIC, Ansco Super Regent.

The new one is the Contina.

All are German, of course. I always found it odd that the Japanese made so few folding 35mm cameras and the Germans made so many. Japan usually
emulated German camera manufacture but not in this category.  Japan produced plenty of folding medium format cameras but very, very few 35s and
they are rarely seen in the USA. The few they did make were not by any of the major Japanese mfrs as far as I know.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 14, 2010)

Very understandable weakness! All beauties.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2010)

Some sweet looking iron there compur.


----------

